# Works/recordings you never tire of.



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I didn't see a thread like this. So works and or recordings you never tire of. You find yourself listening to them often.
These for me:

















The sixth Symphony from this set is the one.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Brahms' symphonies (various recordings)
Beethoven's late piano sonatas (as perfomed by Ronald Brautigam)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

4'33"................................


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 4'33"................................


i find that hard to believe. You never tire of watching some guy open and close the piano cover and sit for 4'33"? Sleeping or doing something else during the performance doesn't count


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> i find that hard to believe. You never tire of watching some guy open and close the piano cover and sit for 4'33"? Sleeping or doing something else during the performance doesn't count


I usually do something else while listening, such as writing this, but you're telling me it doesn't count?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> i find that hard to believe. You never tire of watching some guy open and close the piano cover and sit for 4'33"? Sleeping or doing something else during the performance doesn't count


You have not checked out 4'33' on Youtube there are variations everywhere, as per the 4'33' variation below - its my favourite death Metal song too


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Any Wagner opera.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You have not checked out 4'33' on Youtube there are variations everywhere, as per the 4'33' variation below - its my favourite death Metal song too


A very refreshing performance. I never heard that one.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Brahms Piano Concerto #2: Richter/Leinsdorf/CSO
Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3: Cliburn/Hendl/CSO

There are more, but my fingers would get really tired.....


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You have not checked out 4'33' on Youtube there are variations everywhere, as per the 4'33' variation below - its my favourite death Metal song too


Ok, I do believe you now. The variety is definitely there for this piece.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

My first record was a Columbia LP of Bernstein doing Stravinsky's Firebird Suite and Tchaikovsky' Romeo and Juliet. Bought it new from Sam Goody's for about $2.49 around 1965. Just listened to the Stravinsky on that same piece of vinyl a few days ago and the magic is still there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Improbus said:


> A very refreshing performance. I never heard that one.


Yeah, I'm still waiting to hear the Bach variations


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Brahms Piano Concerto #2: Richter/Leinsdorf/CSO
> Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3: Cliburn/Hendl/CSO
> 
> There are more, but my fingers would get really tired.....


LOL, that's probably how the pianists feel when they play those concertos! :lol:


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting to hear the Bach variations


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Improbus said:


>


I can hear that but meant the 4'33" Bach variations


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Meyerbeer's _Huguenots_.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Opera and Renée Fleming in general. :angel:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Prokofiev Piano Sonatas 6-8
Adams: Harmonielehre


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Any recordings Glenn Gould made of Bach. Almost any symphony recorded by Bernstein. Any Schubert or Beethoven Sonata recorded by Brendel. Any Mozart recorded by Uchida.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You have not checked out 4'33' on Youtube there are variations everywhere, as per the 4'33' variation below - its my favourite death Metal song too


Excellent interpretation. Very accessible. The extremely subtle headbanging would certainly benefit the brain health of a youthful audience. This should do for 4'33" what Tom Hulce did for Mozart.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I never heard of this. Or Cage. This isn't a real thing, right?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I never heard of this. Or Cage. This isn't a real thing, right?


Cage 4'33" - boy o boy you'll find out soon enough










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4′33″


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm always fascinated with everything the violinist *Isabelle Faust* does. I must've heard her Bartók violin concertos (with the Swedish Radio Symphony Orhestra and Daniel Harding) a few dozen times and it's just sublime! Also, her recording of the complete Beethoven sonatas (with Alexander Melnikov) is one of the greatest I've heard. So I'd say she's one of those artists that I can always enjoy anew and with fresh ears!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cage 4'33" - boy o boy you'll find out soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's entitled to his opinion, I suppose.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> He's entitled to his opinion, I suppose.


You should browse trough the topic's you'll be surprised what you find about this piece, pro and lot's of contra, as usual.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I try to vary my listening enough so that the issue does not arise. But if I had to pick one piece it would be the Mozart Clarinet Concerto. I've spent a great deal of time over the past 15 years struggling to learn the clarinet part. If I can play that music over and over and over and over again - badly - and still enjoy listening to it, it must be pretty magical.

That's true for other clarinet works as well, but I have spent more time with the Mozart Concerto than any other.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 4'33"................................


You best like this one because it is EVERYWHERE! You cannot run away from it! All the time, wherever you are, 4'33" is happening.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Ives Concord Piano Sonata in the definitive (for me) performance by Easley Blackwood.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Jeno Jando playing Schubert's Impromptus. It's a comfort-zone CD that I come back to again and again.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Anything performed by Joshua Bell, Steven Isserlis and Stephen Hough!


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I never tire of "Libertango" by Astor Piazzolla.

His original recording:





A wonderful take on it by the Cello Project:




Doesn't that ending just leave you gasping?

Another tremendous performance:





"...age cannot wither, nor custom stale..."


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

There are a few pieces of which I've never grown tired even though it's decades since I first heard some of them. Off the top of my head:

1. _The planets_. I like most of Holst's orchestral/ensemble works, but the Planets.... Sorry Gustav, I know its success was irksome to you, but it's monumentally brilliant.

2. Ravel's _Jeux d'eau_. Shimmering excellence.

3. Grieg's piano concerto and Peer Gynt suites.

4. Harald Genzmer's _Sinfonietta for strings_. Short, but magnificent.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The Swan Lake waltz by Tchaikovsky


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Pieces:

All of Beethoven's symphonies, barring no.5
Schubert symphonies
Mahler's First
Dvorak Slavonic Dances
Brahms Hungarian Dances and all four symphonies

Recordings:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

And..........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

be thankful I didn't post hello muddah hello fuddah


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Once a week at least.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 97127
> 
> 
> The sixth Symphony from this set is the one.


Totally agree. It might be the best 6th out there. It's on par with Bohm's... maybe higher because the sound quality is also beautiful.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Couldn't live without the Argerich recording of the Ravel piano concerto in G with Abbado. The perfect recording of such a difficult work to pull off. I also would struggle without Szell's Beethoven 9th, and the Mutter/Karajan Brahms VC


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Makes one shiver this genius.:angel:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> Couldn't live without the Argerich recording of the Ravel piano concerto in G with Abbado...


Yes, I also like this. One of the earliest CDs I bought to replace an LP.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I also like my Serkin recording but this is the one I listen to often.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Another honourable mention.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Sibelius-5th Symphony......

joins Pat Metheny Group's 'Are you going with me?' and Van Morrison's Caravan (live version) as the three pieces of music that for one reason or another seem to have been there not only throughout my adult life but in adolescence as well......

but as I approach another stage in my life I seem to have Schumann's 2nd and Myaskovsky's 27th as two works that somehow touch something that means they will inevitably also be there!

as to recordings of the Sibelius Symphony.....cannot necessarily identify just one!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Robert Schumann's feverishly Romantic solo piano works, composed while under Clara Wieck's spell-an obvious Wieck point of his, as performed so poetically by Cynthia Raim:

Fantasie in C, Kreisleriana, Fantasiestücke, Op. 12, Papillons and the Humoreske.

This is one of my top five CD sets that I own.

Too bad it is now out of print.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Brahms : Piano Sonatas.
Lortie / Dumay


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I second the Haydn Piano Trios performed by the Beaux Arts Trio. And also this ...


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Beethoven's 7th Symphony, of which there are many wonderful recordings but my favourites tend towards both of Carlos Kleiber's, Pierre Monteux and more recently, Herbert Blomstedt (Dresden).
Franz Schmidt's 2nd Symphony, with my preferred recordings being Fabio Luisi and the Leipzig MDR and Semyon Bychkov and the Vienna Philharmonic.
Ravel's 'Ma mère l'Oye' and 'Le Tombeau de Couperin', with preferred recordings being those of Monteux, Dutoit and Giulini.
Strauss's 'An Alpine Symphony', usually Fabio Luisi (Dresden) and Haitink (RCO)
Joseph Marx's 'An Autumn Symphony', of which there only appears to be one recording by the American Symphony Orchestra. It is due to have its UK premiere later this year and I hope to be there for what promises to be a momentous occasion.

I think that's enough.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

I would have to add, if only for the sake of honesty, Brahms' second string sextet, arranged for string orchestra (if you haven't heard it yet I must insist that you do: you won't regret it), as well as Beethoven's Grosse Fuge, performed by the Kodály Quartet, who make the voices clash nicely without making it sound excessively tortured or messy.


----------

